# SS report 2-1 drifting for blues



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

What a difference a day can make when it comes to fishing. Cornhusker, you might not want to read this post, really.
Woke up early and pulled the weather up right off to see what the day would bring, falling barometer, thank you! 
We took Danny and Jenny out to drift for blues today, the weather was perfect for it. The blue cats love this nasty, drizzly, cold, overcast weather.
Danny and Jenny were ready to fish even in the cold.
Our first pass I showed them how not to hook a big fish when it hits the rod. That being taken care of we started catching fish, first a nice 8lber for the box, then another miss or two before the big girl called. Danny was up and brought a blue in the teens aboard for pics and release, a PB for Danny, but not for long. After that things were busy, a good fish every 10 to 20 minuets would come calling. On the second drift Danny gets a 24.9 lber in for pics and release, a new PB. 
Jenny was up next with a fish in the teens for CPR.
I am not sure how things went after that, lots of bites, some misses and a couple of more box fish. To my best recollection we CPRed 3 fish to 24.9 and kept 4 nice box fish just under 10lbs from 8:00 to 12:00.
Things were getting pretty nasty with the wind picking up and a little rain, so when Danny suggested it might time to go I didn't argue any.
A very fun day with this pair of troopers drifting for the blues. 
This is a great way to fish, a lot of fun seeing those big blues come up way out to look you over and try to thrash off the line. They are not flashy fighters but will sucker punch you and get off if you let up at all.
Tight lines everyone, see you on the water.
SS


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

That's awesome SS! Looks like my catch this morning, but bigger. You can find mine in the appropriate folder (catfish forum), LOL!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am so used to posting here I forgot, maybe Mont can move it?


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice fish always enjoy the reports and pics. Thanks


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice size fish. WTG SS.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Great Job Loy! :cheers:


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

MAYBE YOUR GETING THAT SOMETIMERS DISEASE,NOT ALZHEIMERS! I SURE GLAD I'M NOT THAT OLD YET LOY! GREAT CATCH AND PICS.AS USUAL THANXS! I SURE WISH I COULD FIGURE OUT WHERE YOUR CATCHING THE BLUES LIKE THAT! HA!HA! LOL!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had that coming megafish, lol!
But where those big blues are, just like the duct tape,...classified information.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg Loy nice looking blues. 
Hey Mega for the price of the Destiny I could suplly that info !!LOL


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

NIce report and pics as usual Loy. Glad to see you brave the weather and catch a few.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Good fish Mr. Loy. This is the freshwater forum and you were in freshwater I think you are fine with the post here.


----------



## slimyhand (May 3, 2009)

I had to say that. I like messing with ole SS. But seriously, nice fish!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Great looking fish, SS. Love to hear about other folks having a great time out fishing. as long as we have this, people will continue to fish and this is what it's all about.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lone Eagle said:


> Great looking fish, SS. Love to hear about other folks having a great time out fishing. as long as we have this, people will continue to fish and this is what it's all about.


I agree 100% Lone Eagle, fishing is fun and people can always benefit from having some fun in the outdoors. 
Like a lot of folks on the 2cool board my father taught me to fish and enjoy the outdoors. I truly feel that has been a great blessing in my life and I love to share it with the people who go out with us.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*HARD BARGAIN*



dbullard said:


> wtg Loy nice looking blues.
> Hey Mega for the price of the Destiny I could suplly that info !!LOL


I'M SURE GLAD I CIRCLED THE OL'E REDFIN RIGHT THERE BEFORE OR I MIGHT CONSIDER DB LOL!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

DB and I both thought we saw the shadow of a Destiny last week, mmm better start using my cloaking device.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch SS, what a difference a day makes, baramater dropping and cloudy skies.


----------



## LaPorteDon (Jun 23, 2009)

Way to tough it out. Good looking fish.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats on the good catch for a not so good day. Im glad they got to catch a few blues.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

good report there SS and very nice pic's. as luck would have it, i am stuck in the iron tank making runs down south. If I go to mexico want me to bring you anything back. Tequila, senorita's....but my fishing will have to wait a little bit. I can't wait for a month or so when the shad start to spawn. I love catfishing then.
have fun, I ll call when livingston is in sight. 
and as always ...save some for me
on the serious side.....I do go by gulf alot...think of picking up several pounds of fresh gulf shimp....sounds good to me....


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Wtg, SS, you are right what a difference a day can make, in fishing and life.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

My congrats to Danny and Jenny!!!!! 

As far as you and Lee go, you sure don't have to rub it in. :rotfl:


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great fish!!! WTG


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*Nice kats*



shadslinger said:


> What a difference a day can make when it comes to fishing. Cornhusker, you might not want to read this post, really.
> Woke up early and pulled the weather up right off to see what the day would bring, falling barometer, thank you!
> We took Danny and Jenny out to drift for blues today, the weather was perfect for it. The blue cats love this nasty, drizzly, cold, overcast weather.
> Danny and Jenny were ready to fish even in the cold.
> ...


Hey SS buddy (norm here) glad to see and hear that you are back to your normal fishing habits. Haven't been on in a while-war haas me busy, but all is okay-now ready to get to fishing. How deep are you hitting those cats and what bait you using? I may have to book a trip with you for me and nephew later. Did you guys have the annual fishfry this year...errr last year? What is best way to fish for these on trinity (think that where you are on main lake) let me know what best rigging I should use. Hey thanks for reports and will PM you later on to keep in touch. How is Dbullard, and Dewayne (cowboyblueeyes doing)
:doowapsta


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great to hear from you Norm, as always my thanks to you and all the men/women who are serving all of us and going to combant to keep us free and safe. 
Come bring your nephew and take a trip on us to show our appreciation, we can catfish or whatever you want.
Funny you should mention the fish fry, I have been thinking about getting it together pretty soon when the weather warms up.
db and cowboy are still catching more fish than they should, I have had some good trips with both recently. Gotta get cowboy to the fish fry and jam this year!
Those cats were in the lake and we use buffalo or drum for bait. We caught them in 32' drifting slow.


----------



## fishytx (Jan 22, 2010)

*Good looking fish SS.*
I've never tried drifting for cats, learn something new everyday.
Do you use like a C/R set up when doing so?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishytx, I sure do. It works the best in my opinon, keeps the bait in their face and helps to keep it from hanging up. 
Should be back in Livingston tomorrow, dad did well and is resting good. I hope to get out to the parking lot and see how they are biting. 
The blazing 24.0 kbps on mom's computer is so slow I can only check 2cool once in a while. See ya on the water.


----------

